# Emissions failure



## actfray (Feb 28, 2003)

I have a '96 Altima SE, manual transmission. Here in Maryland, we have to have an emissions test every 2 years. This year, mine failed because the 'check engine' light would not come on when the car was started. I was told it could be as simple as a burned-out bulb. However, in order to get to this, they have to tear out the entire dashboard.

Is there any simpler way to rectify this? Could it be related to a bad fuse?

Also, they got a fault code - P0400 EGR Flow Malfunction. I don't know if this has anything to do with the engine light not coming on, but what should my mechanic look for first?

Thanks!

Craig


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I'd check the fuses, but chances are the bulb is burnt, especially since the car is throwing a code.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

here you go bro, its a little long, but he gets his point across: Dash Lights


----------

